# Multiple Plant ID's needed???



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Found this plant locally and I like the funky look. When I found it I thought I had found a relative of HM because of how it looked 'size, leaves & its growth pattern' emersed. I was shocked to see the transition to this after a 2weeks after thinking I had possibly found a foreground plant....I wish I had taken some before pictures :icon_roll

Any ideas???










*Eriocaulon experts, can you verify this to be from the Cinereum family? I bought this labeled as Eriocaulon sp 'Japan'*


----------

